
EU orders Airbus A350 operators to install drink spillage covers in cockpits - samizdis
https://www.theregister.com/2020/07/27/a350_coffee_spillage_saga_continues/
======
ocdtrekkie
The out-line at the bottom with the Amazon link is _priceless_.

